# best quick way to catch minnows?



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm going to Nags Head late Friday night. No stores will be open when I go through. What's the best way to catch Mummies and such. The standard cast net has too big a mesh. How long do traps take? The standard minnow net is useless unless you can find good numbers of minnows. Is there a small mesh cast net that will work?
Please help, I can't stand being down there without minnows.


Remember the days when Grandview sold them all night? I would stop by at midnight, buy four dozen, take them to the eastern shore, catch flounder in a kayak, and come back a day later to snooze on the pier with a cobia rig out before driving back to Richmond.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Minnow trap baited with a hard crab that you stomp before putting it in.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Agree, minnow trap with crab*

a little off the way but stop off at Indian fields creek on the parkway and walk out to the sandbar. Toss next to grass and should have a couple dozen in about 1/2 hr. Sure there's other places closer to interstate but don't know em.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Any saltwater spot where there is some shallow water and grass is a good spot for a minnow trap. You could probably find them in the sound when you get to Nags Head. Throw it right in the grass, as long as the trap is at least over 1/2 covered in water. If they are there it should only take 10 or 20 minutes.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

You might want to catch your minnows down there. My father-in-law tells a story of catching a bunch of mummiechogs and going down to Hatteras and fishing all day with no action. A local came by and said that those minnows aren't native to that area and wouldn't attract much attention.

Now maybe there are people on this board that can confirm or deny that story. I'm not sure I'm just passing on the story. It'd be a bummer to find out that it is true the hard way.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

blue bird said:


> A local came by and said that those minnows aren't native to that area and wouldn't attract much attention.



I heard the same thing, as I was trying to catch my own. 2 hours, and not one  

Now I could have tried harder, was mostly working near boat landings...if I was to try again, I'd say do a little walking in the Sound or those small inlets coming off the sound, like Jimmy said near/around/or in grass beds


----------

